# A Rose Upon The Altar



## Squire Bentley (Dec 28, 2018)

Plano Masonic Lodge No. 768, in cooperation with members of Washington Lodge # 1117 Group, Pride of Mount Pisgah Lodge No. 135 of the MWPHGL of TX and Jewel P. Lightfoot Lodge No. 1283, is reviving an old Masonic Play from 1937 by the late Brother Carl Claudy titled "A Rose Upon the Altar." We invite any and all who are interested to come to the performance on March 27th at 7pm at Plano Lodge. The theme is charity. Tickets are $10 and proceeds will go to the Texas Scottish Rite Hospital For Children. Click the event for further details. We hope to see you there.

WED, MAR 27, 2019 AT 7 PM
A Rose Upon the Altar - A Masonic Play in Two Acts


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 1, 2019)

Sounds great Brother. Wish I could be there.


----------

